# Whelen Century AE Series Mini Lightbar Question



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just ordered a Whelen Century AE Series Mini Lightbar in the 11 inch version, I was wondering if anybody else has one, and if they like theirs? Also wondering if its bright enough during the day light?

Thanks!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I know this is a really old thread but how do you like that bar?


----------

